# about zenity



## sw2wolf (Dec 16, 2014)

After `pkg install zenity`, any `zenity` commands will report:

```
/usr/local/lib/libgtk-3.so.0: Undefined symbol "g_type_add_instance_private"
```


```
[CMD]ls -l /usr/local/lib/libgtk-3*[/CMD]
lrwxr-xr-x 1 root wheel 20 12 12 02:28 /usr/local/lib/libgtk-3.so -> libgtk-3.so.0.1400.5
lrwxr-xr-x 1 root wheel 20 12 12 02:28 /usr/local/lib/libgtk-3.so.0 -> libgtk-3.so.0.1400.5
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root wheel 6212844 12 12 02:28 /usr/local/lib/libgtk-3.so.0.1400.5
```

Sincerely!


----------

